# North Padre



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

Looking at a trip to N Padre/Port A/Aransas Pass in late Aug. 
Want to find Tarpon. Any suggestions on a good guide? 
How about if Tarpon aren't there? Any suggestions for a day trip for dorado/bill fish?
Thanks.


----------



## Reel Aggie (Aug 12, 2019)

I’m interested in a tarpon trip in the Corpus area as well


----------



## steverob206 (Jan 1, 2018)

I can help with the gentleman looking for a guide. We have a weekend home in POC so I spend a lot of time in the area. I have fished a couple of times with Captain Derick Kuyrkendall, heâ€™s my go to man on saltwater and has become a good friend in the process. Capt. Derick fishes the jetties at POC and state waters. Capt Derick fishes out of a 26â€™ Pathfinder so you have room and a big boat under you. He can flat put you on the fish. In the summer time he is the tarpon man, hands down. Check out his face book page. https://www.facebook.com/patriotguideservice/ Heâ€™s a great guide, good teacher and all around good guy. Tell Capt. Derick Steve told you to call him. Promise you wonâ€™t be sorry; and you will have a great time.

http://patriotguideservice.com
https://www.facebook.com/patriotguideservice/
Captain Derick Kuyrkendall POC


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

You need to book a trip with Rene Lopez with Seeing Red Charters out of Port Aransas for tarpon. Look him up on Facebook!


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

or you could walk out on the jetties and cast at them rolling....I saw tarpon rolling at both port a south Jetty and packery north jetty this past weekend...
snookered


----------

